# More NEC rules



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't think the NEC is big enough. It needs more rules. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

AFCI protection along with GFCI protection for all 120 volt circuits in all homes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It needs to get laid.


Oh no wait, that's you.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> AFCI protection along with GFCI protection for all 120 volt circuits in all homes.


I read Mike Holt's public inputs. He is proposing just this.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Forge Boyz said:


> I read Mike Holt's public inputs. He is proposing just this.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I thought Mike Holt was against AFCI protection requirements.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I screenshot this from the public input PDF.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Whole house toroidal protection has been around Europe for over 1/2 a century 

The only dif is, they have a scientific approach *vs*. our '_belief system_'....

~CS~


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Burn it .
Burn it down .
Put it in a grave and start all over with reason common sense and logic !!!!



OHHHHHHHH wait this is America never mind !!!!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> AFCI protection along with GFCI protection for all 120 volt circuits in all homes.


and businesses


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Make the NEC great again!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> make the nec great again!


"manec"?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It needs to get laid.
> 
> 
> Oh no wait, that's you.


This is your theme lately.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> This is your theme lately.


Is it better or worse than your little schtick?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Is it better or worse than your little schtick?


Eloquently stated.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Eloquently stated.


:sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It needs to get laid.
> 
> 
> Oh no wait, that's you.


:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think a new code rule making agency should be formed to compete with the NEC.


----------



## Spark-NH (Nov 3, 2017)

I wonder just driven the code is by manufacturers... Anyone remember when you could throw a 3$ breaker on just about any circuit in a home?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Spark-NH said:


> I wonder just driven the code is by manufacturers...


Any code that requires the installation of a particular product is driven by manufacturer influence.




> Anyone remember when you could throw a 3$ breaker on just about any circuit in a home?


Yes, I look back on those days fondly and wish we could return.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Spark-NH said:


> I wonder just driven the code is by manufacturers... Anyone remember when you could throw a 3$ breaker on just about any circuit in a home?


The breaker cost me $4.87, and it was yesterday.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> The breaker cost me $4.87, and it was yesterday.


Not possible, all electricians install AFCI's on all residential circuits at all times.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> Not possible, all electricians install AFCI's on all residential circuits at all times.


I guess it's my lack of HP.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> I guess it's my lack of HP.


How does it feel to have such a low IQ?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

RePhase277 said:


> I guess it's my lack of HP.


I prefer Worcestershire. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> How does it feel to have such a low IQ?


I wouldn't know. I'm too dumb to know I'm dumb... so it feels great I guess!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I think a new code rule making agency should be formed to compete with the NEC.


Actually there is, the IEC , which the NEC adopted as parent org in the '02 cycle iirc

Not that all those NEC _technical correlating committees _ are in lockstep with them


~CS~


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

B-Nabs said:


> I prefer Worcestershire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


How do Canadians say that word? Where I'm from, most people pronounce it woo-stuh-shire, but in other parts of the land I've heard different. Some say wore-chester-shire and others have said war-sess-tire.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I think a new code rule making agency should be formed to compete with the NEC.


I think the NEC code panels should be abolished and there should
be a new presidential cabinet position that oversees a whole new
bureaucratic division set up for nationalizing the NEC as afederal
mandate that includes federal laws & oversight of licensing electrical
contractors.:blink:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> The breaker cost me $4.87, and it was yesterday.


I pay 3.94 @ HD...your price mentioned is a SH price


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Make Afci's Great Again....? :laughing:~CS~


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> How do Canadians say that word? Where I'm from, most people pronounce it woo-stuh-shire, but in other parts of the land I've heard different. Some say wore-chester-shire and others have said war-sess-tire.


You guys do know how that name (Worcestershire) came from, right?

A small southern restaurant owner came up with it and a black guy was
using it on his steak & liked it...he shouted ..."wush-dis-here-sauce"?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Spark-NH said:


> I wonder just driven the code is by manufacturers... Anyone remember when you could throw a 3$ breaker on just about any circuit in a home?


!972 a service change was based on 1.00 (maybe 2.00) an amp, just seems so low.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

brian john said:


> !972 a service change was based on 1.00 (maybe 2.00) an amp, just seems so low.


That's one of those cookie-cutter pricing systems that only works for known circumstances. Like pricing wiring offices by the square foot or by the "opening". You have to know that everything is standard from the start.

Pricing by the amp wouldn't work if you had to run a 3 phase 600 amp service through five poured concrete walls.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> That's one of those cookie-cutter pricing systems that only works for known circumstances. Like pricing wiring offices by the square foot or by the "opening". You have to know that everything is standard from the start.
> 
> Pricing by the amp wouldn't work if you had to run a 3 phase 600 amp service through five poured concrete walls.


Mikey prices by the amp. He gonna be pissed.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I will admit many of us sparks live a _two tiered_ system
:whistling2:
We're held to a standard* VS. * the public led by big box stores,HI's and their realtor sugardaddys ,along with a variety of sorts who couldn't navigate a code book if they had a gun to their heads.... 

Add in the state to state differences, manufacturers influence (are there any sparks that serve on CMP's anymore?) , all with a lack of enforcement in a dog eat dog market 

It's a frustration most sparks , especially EC's livin' the trade

What makes it _better_ is the big Q , it would certainly be_ nice_ to pass on the next generation of sparks a _smoother _running trade

~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sure Steve said something very profound that nobody will read, much less care to read.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I think a new code rule making agency should be formed to compete with the NEC.


There is one. It's called Mike Holt Forum........ Denny is a big star there.


----------



## Spark-NH (Nov 3, 2017)

Make the code great again, hey anyone like my trump cat with the comb-over avatar?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I don't think the NEC is big enough. It needs more rules. Any suggestions?


I completely agree.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I completely agree.


Superb insight. You are a valuable contributor.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you two back together again?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Superb insight. You are a valuable contributor.


I’m surprised you ain’t a moderator yet.:001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Are you two back together again?


For some reason he decided to bump one of my old threads. That's something that a 40 year old virgin would do. You know, like Peter D.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I’m surprised you ain’t a moderator yet.:001_huh:


I would make a great moderator. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I would make a great moderator. :thumbsup:


Very true. Thoughts?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Very true. Thoughts?



I am one of the most talented, popular and handsome members of this forum. Therefore I'm more than qualified to be a moderator. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I am one of the most talented, popular and handsome members of this forum. Therefore I'm more than qualified to be a moderator. :thumbsup:


You would be the first moderator under the age of 70.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Are you two back together again?


Neither time nor space could keep them apart. A love that powerful, supplemented with the peristaltic tug of a rectum, is unstoppable.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Neither time nor space could keep them apart. A love that powerful, supplemented with the peristaltic tug of a rectum, is unstoppable.


I see. Eloquently stated.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

RePhase277 said:


> Neither time nor space could keep them apart. A love that powerful, supplemented with the peristaltic tug of a rectum, is unstoppable.


Thanks Matt Lauer.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks Matt Lauer.


:laughing::lol:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks Matt Lauer.


We are learning about gift-giving at NBC.

Since vibrators are out -- the office has launched a betting pool inre Lauer's kink.

The universal opinion is that Matt's size selection was too huge for his intended.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

MTW said:


> I don't think the NEC is big enough. It needs more rules. Any suggestions?


I'd say it needs more diversity. Way more.

The neutral conductor has been benefiting from white privilege for way too long.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol: and those *green *conductors screw up where ever they go.....~C:jester:S~


----------



## Peter Goldwing (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it should have a section for gun control


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol: written by a Russian CMP.....~CS~:jester:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> :lol: and those *green *conductors screw up where ever they go.....~C:jester:S~


The _blacks_ & the_ reds_ have put up with entirely too much 
heat from the whites ..it's time for _change_


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> You guys do know how that name (Worcestershire) came from, right?
> 
> A small southern restaurant owner came up with it and a black guy was
> using it on his steak & liked it...he shouted ..."wush-dis-here-sauce"?


I don't think that is racist at all.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't think that is racist at all.


Really. Hmmm. Thank you for the comment. I do.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't ask sabrina where Doo-*** came from.


----------

